# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема в домашней сети

## Zuza

Помогите решить проблему. Начну с описания: есть в доме ЛВС из 2х компов, соедененных через хаб. Провайдер интернета поставил на крышу антенну, в щиток модем и кабель в этот хаб. После этого эти 2 компа видеть друг друга перестали, даже не пингуются. В чем проблема, непонятно. Помогите разобраться что не так.

----------


## DEL

а можно поподробнее
какая система установлена? какие параметры сети? возможно проблема именнов настройках - провайдер должен вам в этом помочь. 
для меня, например, проще "воткнуть" интернет только в одну машину а от нее уже "раздавать" второй, в этом случае проблем быть никаких не должно
и хаб можно продать:)

----------


## Zuza

Оба компа на Windows XP Proff. SP2. Айпишник получают автоматически и все сетевые настройки тоже. С провайдером я устал бороться, т.к. у них на обслуживании все оборудование до хаба, то они грешат на нас, типа хаб не работает или еще что. Но если выключить их кабель из хаба то все работает.
Интернет "воткнуть" в одну машину не проще, в этом случае, т.к. она должна всегда работать, т.е. один от второго зависеть будет, а этого не хотелось бы.
Какие настройки могут быть неверными?

----------


## sHiZz

Есть вариант: за копейки взять дохлую старую машинку, поднять на ней проксю, да и раздавать от нее нет всем остальным.

----------


## Zuza

Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что такая топология не работоспособна?

----------


## azzael

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что такая топология не работоспособна?


Всё работает поднимите на обоих компах рабочую группу одинаковую и раздайте руками адреса например одной 192,168,0,1 mask 255,255,255,0 второй 192,168,0,2 mask 255,255,255,0 рабочая группа например HOME нужно сделать на обеих машинах
проблема скорей всего что у прова стоит настроенный DHCP сервер который по макам раздаёт адреса.

есть также возможность подключить оба компа к провайдеровскому с провайдеровскими настройками и их IP адресом 
например провайдеру пишется заява что вам необходим ещО один АйПи 
и он (провайдер) делает вам настройки на один комп адрес
45,54,45,46 а на второй даёт адрес 45,54,45,47 маску сам провайдер определит в зависимости от настроек его сети и пропускной способности шлюза. Также советую сразу определить скорость доступа для обеих машин и порог отключения на оба IP легко можно определить разные.
 кстати на выключенной машине работать сеть сирано будет или вы выключаете комп совсем от сети? (имеется ввиду сеть питания (розетка))

----------


## Alex_Ltd

> кстати на выключенной машине работать сеть сирано будет или вы выключаете комп совсем от сети? (имеется ввиду сеть питания (розетка))


Такой вариант возможен только при цепочном DialUp. При ADSL невозможно!

----------


## Cygnus

хмммм ... интересно вы все тут развернули .. а нельзя было просто перевести все это дело в режим Bridge  а потом настроить все как надо ... т.е сделать комп шлюзом и подцепить к нему другой .. вроде бы проблем не должно быть :)
или может быть я не прально понял проблему ... ? :)

----------

